

Who's Smarter: Bill Gates or Mark Zuckerberg? - terpua
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/05/28/whos-smarter-bill-gates-or-mark-zuckerberg/?em&ex=1212292800&en=b491d3fd5e5affcd&ei=5087%0A

======
dbreunig
Gates created and sustained an industry and changed our lives in the process.
Love him or hate him, you have to admit that.

Zuckerberg has created something that may amount to a trend, has yet to make a
dime, and is still playing catch up to MySpace in many ways. Hell, Zuckerberg
isn't smarter than Murdoch.

~~~
akd
Relax people, it's just a cute story. It's not really asking whether Gates is
"smarter" than Zuckerberg (if that question is even well-formed).

------
LPTS
I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Bill Gates.

The man has absolutely no taste, but I really doubt Faceberg is smarter.

